
Kazakhstan: Regarding Security Certificate - vbezhenar
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fknb.gov.kz%2Fru%2Fnews%2Fv-otnoshenii-sertifikata-bezopasnosti
======
londons_explore
So they've stopped doing SSL interception. Good.

